# The £10,000 Challenge



## Thoroughbred Expert (Jun 28, 2018)

We are going to win £10,000 betting on horses racing from July 1 st to July 7th and invite you to be part of it. 
Follow our thoroughbreds experts that will give you a free demonstration on how to win £10,000 in one week on UK Horse Racing with the opportunities offered by the Exchanges.

The Thoroughbred Experts


----------

